# Site charges IE7 tax



## ToeClaws (Jun 14, 2012)

Funny:

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18440979

Appropriate though.  There does come a point with software where you have to move on, and this was a neat way to do it.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, and frankly, IE7 was a pretty bad release. Though it was what started MSFT on the path of actually giving a crap about improving the web. Prior to Firefox (let's face it, nobody used Mozilla for much), Safari, Chrome et al, only Opera was really left after the browser wars, and MSFT was pretty adamant that IE6 was going to be the last major IE release. How times have changed... No wonder the IE team routinely sends Mozilla cakes for major releases of Firefox.


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2012)

Love it. I'm going to do something similar with every personal site I build in the future


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 14, 2012)

Why wouldn't they do it for all versions?


----------



## thoron (Jun 14, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> Why wouldn't they do it for all versions?



The amount of business lost would be too big more than likely. As bad as IE may be regardless of the version its used by many many people. I'd think another good way to get people to upgrade would be to flat out not make the site look or work right and the only page to look right would be a trouble shooting page, complete with an answer and solution.


----------



## Pendzez (Jun 15, 2012)

It goes to show that Firefox is better than IE7


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 15, 2012)

I think people who are still using IE 7 are just lazy about updating because A: They are lazy or B: They still think that it's okay to use because it "still works", or C: They think every other browser works the same way. And perhaps D: Their operating system is outdated as hell. I think the majority who use IE just use it because it's a default browser that comes packaged with windows, not really because it's good, I doubt they have tried any other browser.

 I can't stand having to use IE in school, we are forced to use it because we aren't allowed to download things, and it crashes so many times I've lost count (funnily enough it crashes often on its own search engine site, Bing), just over the course of a single month. It's either IE7 or 8 (they both look the same which is why I don't know exactly).


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> I think people who are still using IE 7 are just lazy about updating because A: They are lazy or B: They still think that it's okay to use because it "still works", or C: They think every other browser works the same way. And perhaps D: Their operating system is outdated as hell. I think the majority who use IE just use it because it's a default browser that comes packaged with windows, not really because it's good, I doubt they have tried any other browser.
> 
> I can't stand having to use IE in school, we are forced to use it because we aren't allowed to download things, and it crashes so many times I've lost count (funnily enough it crashes often on its own search engine site, Bing), just over the course of a single month. It's either IE7 or 8 (they both look the same which is why I don't know exactly).



http://www.portableapps.com/


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 15, 2012)

Greg said:


> http://www.portableapps.com/



Wouldn't I have to download the portable apps program onto the school computers too though? Which can't happen unfortunately.

Edit: Wait, durr, I would need a portable device like a USB, I guess.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 15, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> I think people who are still using IE 7 are just lazy about updating because A: They are lazy or B: They still think that it's okay to use because it "still works", or C: They think every other browser works the same way. And perhaps D: Their operating system is outdated as hell. I think the majority who use IE just use it because it's a default browser that comes packaged with windows, not really because it's good, I doubt they have tried any other browser.
> 
> I can't stand having to use IE in school, we are forced to use it because we aren't allowed to download things, and it crashes so many times I've lost count (funnily enough it crashes often on its own search engine site, Bing), just over the course of a single month. It's either IE7 or 8 (they both look the same which is why I don't know exactly).


Yes but if they use IE7 they get promted all the time to upgrade it to IE8.
It has nothing to do with the OS, IE7 only works on XP and up, IE8 also works on XP, IE9+ doesn't though but IE8 is atleast closer to webstandards then IE7.
Most sites like this one dropped support for IE6 completely.
If you still use Win98 or 2000 it wont work unless you install a third party browser.


----------



## thoron (Jun 16, 2012)

The only other reason I can imagine as to why people would stick to older browsers is because they are attached to or really like the UI aesthetically. At one point I was forcefully upgraded to IE9 and I couldn't get used to the new layout of it, so I deleted the update and went back to IE8. At another point I was forced to upgrade from FF 3.6 to 12 and I was pissed about that since I loved how FF 3.6 looked, then I found out I could make it look similar to FF 3.6 complete with a status bar (who are the idiots who decided that needed to go a way?), anyway..... The point I'm trying to make is that some people don't care as much about the functionality of the browser so much as how it look. I myself don't care for the streamlined look that browsers are putting out these days and thats why I keep holding off on updated until they are forced on me.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 16, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Wouldn't I have to download the portable apps program onto the school computers too though? Which can't happen unfortunately.
> 
> Edit: Wait, durr, I would need a portable device like a USB, I guess.



Yes you would but in the long run it would pay off considering you won't have to install the actual program.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 17, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Yes you would but in the long run it would pay off considering you won't have to install the actual program.


I did this at school and it was worth it to not use a slow browser with a shit UI. Firefox was faster on flash drive than IE8 on the computer's HDD.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 17, 2012)

From what I've seen, IE7 practically started the whole "IE sucks, get Firefox/Chrome" way of thought. And they're right to do so.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 17, 2012)

Pendzez said:


> It goes to show that Firefox any Web browser is better than IE7



FTFY.



Commiecomrade said:


> From what I've seen, IE7 practically started the whole "IE sucks, get Firefox/Chrome" way of thought. And they're right to do so.



No, that technically started with IE5, way back in 1998 or so.  People designing Web sites didn't really start listening to complaints about IE's standards-breaking ways until IE6 became a rotting corpse while Phoenix/Firebird/Firefox usage exploded.

IE7 wasn't even announced until after alternatives became too entrenched to stop.  Even with Microsoft recommending IE8/IE9 and about to release IE10, IE's global market share has fallen below 50% for the first time since IE 5.5 overtook Netscape 4.6.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 17, 2012)

And las titme I checked, if you want to browse the microsoft site for updates, the fuckers make you use IE to look at their updates section.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> And las titme I checked, if you want to browse the microsoft site for updates, the fuckers make you use IE to look at their updates section.



Only on Windows XP and earlier versions.

Since Windows Vista, loading the Windows Update/Microsoft Update site in IE closes the tab and opens the Control Panel.  (Loading the site in any other browser still says it only works with IE, though.)


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 17, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> Only on Windows XP and earlier versions.
> 
> Since Windows Vista, loading the Windows Update/Microsoft Update site in IE closes the tab and opens the Control Panel.  (Loading the site in any other browser still says it only works with IE, though.)


Its because how its built, it uses ActiveX and they don't want to put a lot of work into changing that for old OS versions.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 18, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Its because how its built, it uses ActiveX and they don't want to put a lot of work into changing that for old OS versions.



For a different reason than you imply, I think.  Historically, the most threatening competitor to any Microsoft product has been Microsoft's earlier version(s) of that product, so they want to kill 'em off as quickly as their agreements will let them.  It's the main reason IE9 was never released for Windows XP, for example.


----------

